# Generator wiring length is about 60 ft, Size ga?



## zrtmatos (Apr 1, 2013)

I am in the process of planning out a transfer switch installation in my home for a portable generator. I have calculated that the length of the cable going from the transfer switch, a 10 circuit panel with 2-20 amp doubles and 6-15 amp single push breakers (see attachment), to the outside outlet is about 60 ft. My panel is on the front left side of my basement and the location for the generator will be on the opposite rear side of the house. 
I am looking for the recommended gauge wire for the run of this 6o feet cable. Should the 10-3 gauge type be enough to satisfy the length or does this require 8-3?


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

What is the gen-set rating with the wiring configuration, your going to use.
Ie, KW, Voltage, ect?


----------



## zrtmatos (Apr 1, 2013)

The transfer utilizes a 30 amp load. Anything else needed to determine the size of cable? Both appear to take 600 volts.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

10/3 is fine.

With a 30 amp load, and including an additional 20 or so feet for your interconnect cable, you'll still have less than a 3% voltage drop, which is very good.

The 600 volt figure is the insulation rating of the wire.


----------



## zrtmatos (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks aandpdan. Looks like I will be buying the 100 ft pack at the big orange store soon and running wire this weekend.


----------



## PeterB123 (Oct 5, 2012)

zrtmatos said:


> Thanks aandpdan. Looks like I will be buying the 100 ft pack at the big orange store soon and running wire this weekend.


For this purchase, if you can find a local electrical supplier, I can practically guarantee you can same money over going to the big orange store.


----------



## zrtmatos (Apr 1, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *zrtmatos*  
_Thanks aandpdan. Looks like I will be buying the 100 ft pack at the big orange store soon and running wire this weekend._

For this purchase, if you can find a local electrical supplier, I can practically guarantee you can same money over going to the big orange store.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PeterB123,
I tried that. They quoted me $156 for 80 ft vs $115 for a 100 ft package. I was able to purchase another item at the local electrical supplier; steel conduit that I needed to purchase by the foot. The big box only sells by the roll and I don't need an extra 23 feet.


----------



## PeterB123 (Oct 5, 2012)

That surprises me. When I bought my 8/3, I saved about 40% going to Besco ( https://plus.google.com/115379315845185117876/about?gl=us&hl=en ) over Lowes and Home Depot.

Maybe they've come down in the last couple of years.


----------

